# Beef tongue?



## Jgk2383

How do you feed this? I dont think I could do it... the beef heart was scary enough for me, but when I just opened the box and saw 2 tongues in there I about threw up.... they are FREAKY looking and huge!


----------



## SamWu1

Cut to desired size and serve, simple as that. Just another muscle meat.


----------



## Love my lab

Because this is beef tounge it would be considered a beef protien correct and could be fed as an entire boneless meal? We just ordered 1/4 of a cow and they asked if I wanted the tounge, liver and heart and I was like yup I do


----------



## RawFedDogs

Love my lab said:


> Because this is beef tounge it would be considered a beef protien correct and could be fed as an entire boneless meal? We just ordered 1/4 of a cow and they asked if I wanted the tounge, liver and heart and I was like yup I do


Correct. :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I had been wondering about this as well.


----------



## magicre

i've never eaten raw tongue, but my favourite deli used to serve tongue sandwiches.....i'd never seen a raw one. they are not pretty.

but man, my dogs love them. they are chewy and rubbery and give them quite the workout.


----------



## whiteleo

My dogs love tongue, and I have a friend who butchers her own cows and she saves me the tongues and livers. They are very dense to cut through because of the outer layer, people who eat this for themselves boil it and that outer layer then peels off.


----------



## funshine

Tongue is good :happy:
Boil (for ever), peel when still warm, slice thin (easier when cold) and serve on cocktail size pieces of good bread with horseradish sauce and spicy micro greens :wink:
I have to admit I haven't had any for a long time, though.

I'd like to feed it to my dogs, but it's pricier than so many other cuts of beef here.


----------



## tracydr

*Where?*

Where are you getting all these great cuts of beef in AZ?


----------



## sarweim

We got our tongue at Walmart. Along with beef cheek, kidney, and unbleached tripe!

My dogs liked it. Probably won't be offered all that often, but it's fun when we do get it! op2: I cut it so that each dog had half of it, which was a bit over a lb and a half each. They got a little less the next day.










"Oh no! My tongue is all swelled up! Ha ha, just kidding!"


----------



## Rottnk9s

I feed tongue all the time. The dogs love it!!


----------



## RawFedDogs

sarweim said:


> We got our tongue at Walmart. Along with beef cheek, kidney, and unbleached tripe!


If you are getting tripe at Walmart it's not the kind you want to feed your dog. You want to feed green tripe which is illegal to sell in stores that sell human food. Its even illegal to store in the same building where human food is stored.


----------



## Mia

Try looking for a packers company. They usually sell it for 78 cents or so.

I feel tongue a lot. Both my kittens, cats and dogs love it.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Doh! I had never thought of feeding tongue. I'll pick some up next time I'm at the ethnic market! :becky:


----------



## Mia

luvMyBRT said:


> Doh! I had never thought of feeding tongue. I'll pick some up next time I'm at the ethnic market! :becky:


It's gross, even my kids are like that is a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG tongue mom. LOL.


----------



## luvMyBRT

CrazyRawFedZoo said:


> It's gross, even my kids are like that is a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG tongue mom. LOL.


LOL! Funny!

My dad loves tongue! Maybe I'll pick up one for him and one for the dogs!

uke::lol::lol:


----------



## Jgk2383

Tracy west said:


> Where are you getting all these great cuts of beef in AZ?


where are you in AZ? I found Tongue and Salmon at walmart here!


----------



## sarweim

RawFedDogs said:


> If you are getting tripe at Walmart it's not the kind you want to feed your dog. You want to feed green tripe which is illegal to sell in stores that sell human food. Its even illegal to store in the same building where human food is stored.


Oh. Poo. Now what to do with it...


----------



## Love my lab

Yeah even where we got the cow from...I asked if I could have the lungs, trachea and tripe...she goes no I can't by law I have to put it in the discard bin. She said w/ fda rules and bla bla bla you just cant have that stuff where human grade food is paked or sold becasue of not having the proper equipment to clean it. I said then ....show me the "back door" you throw your discard stuff out and I will be there. LOL. She just laughed. Guess that means I cant??


----------



## tracydr

I'm obviously going to have to break down and go to Walmart. It's also the only place I've ever seen heart around here.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Tracy west said:


> I'm obviously going to have to break down and go to Walmart. It's also the only place I've ever seen heart around here.


I bet you have an ethnic market or two that you could check out. They always seem to have some weird stuff.


----------



## Jgk2383

Tracy west said:


> I'm obviously going to have to break down and go to Walmart. It's also the only place I've ever seen heart around here.


I hate walmart this was a freak thing lol. Try Lee Lees asian market, its in chandler.


----------



## steve3005

Just joined here.

Hello!

Ayway I have a Viszla that is very fussy and skinny!

I bought a tongue for him tonight and he ate it with gutso!

I need to put weight on him so will this be ok ?

or should it be a once a month thing, I also bough a kilo of chicken gizzards yesterday and he ate them too.


----------



## Fundog

Hi Steve, welcome! Beef Tongue is AWESOME! In my region it is also very expensive, since humans covet tongue as a delicacy. My local market often has tongue marked down, so look for that.

Are you just starting out, or has your guy been on raw for a few months already? You do need to make sure you are feeding some bone on a regular basis, as well as the tongue.


----------

